# Wi-Fi in Aruba?



## hajjah (May 21, 2010)

I'm just wondering if it is worth it to travel with my netbook to Aruba in July?  I recall that there are several locations downtown with internet access, but I'd rather use my netbook if access is available from most resorts.  Thanks


----------



## Larry (May 21, 2010)

starbucks downtown has free internet wifi service. All resorts that I know of have wifi but you have to pay for it through the local provider.I used the free service when I stayed at the Renaissance downtown and just walked over to starbucks every morning to check my email. When we moved to LaCabana I paid something like $35 for the week


----------



## legalfee (May 21, 2010)

hajjah said:


> I'm just wondering if it is worth it to travel with my netbook to Aruba in July?  I recall that there are several locations downtown with internet access, but I'd rather use my netbook if access is available from most resorts.  Thanks



I tether to my PDA if WiFi isn't available (or like Marriott they want to charge $15 a day).


----------



## m61376 (May 22, 2010)

It depends where you are staying. At the Marriott timeshares Internet is free, but it is Ethernet and not wi-fi (unless you bring a portable router).


----------



## scooter (Jun 17, 2010)

m61376 said:


> It depends where you are staying. At the Marriott timeshares Internet is free, but it is Ethernet and not wi-fi (unless you bring a portable router).



We have free wifi and a good connection anywhere at Aruba Beach Club/Casa del Mar.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks so much for this update.   I thought that Casa Del Mar did not have free WiFi.  I'm planning to take my netbook and was checking online to find a portable router.  My question then became how do I get access using a portable router if there are secured networks?  So, now I don't have to worry about this at CDM, right?  We are there for 2 weeks and need to have some access to the internet.


----------



## scooter (Jun 18, 2010)

hajjah said:


> Thanks so much for this update.   I thought that Casa Del Mar did not have free WiFi.  I'm planning to take my netbook and was checking online to find a portable router.  My question then became how do I get access using a portable router if there are secured networks?  So, now I don't have to worry about this at CDM, right?  We are there for 2 weeks and need to have some access to the internet.



No sure of the details as I am a techno idiot but my husband was on line in the (shared) Lobby area and by the pool. When he comes back in I will ask if there was a $ charge.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 18, 2010)

I bought the D Link wireless pocket router online yesterday.  I  don't know the first think about using it.  Hopefully, I will be able to get online with my netbook while we are at CDM.  I am even thinking about take my Magic Jack, which hasn't been used in two years.


----------



## JudyH (Jun 19, 2010)

Please let us know about the WiFi set up at CDM when you return,  as I am going there in Dec.

Thanks


----------



## Anne N 81 (Jun 20, 2010)

Just got back from CDM. 
Wifi was $35 for the week


----------



## hajjah (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks Anne.  How was the connection? Where you able to use it all over the resort and in the room?  I thought we would be able to get online using the travel router.  I guess that I was wrong, but I will take it with us anyway.


----------



## silverfox82 (Jun 23, 2010)

Last year ABC was not free, they sold setar cards for various legnths of time, $35 for 7 days. I am writing this now from Paradise beach villas which recently installed the same system with setar, it a strong signal and supports magicjack perfectly with no dropped or oneway calls so far. The seabreese cafe at divi links has free wifi but it was a pia last week because they had to keep resetting the router for some reason. I really don't mind paying the $35 since my wife made a bunch of calls back to the US being fathers day and DD's birthday.


----------

